# Sign of the times?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I didnt see the medical programme but the story was related to me and I cant stop laughing.
Young lad and his mum went to the Doctors and during the examination the Doc asked him if he had any trouble with his wee? No I've got an xbox came the reply!!!:laugh:
think he needs to get out more


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sign of the times.

Lyon France beheading and bomb.
Tunisia bomb and shootings kill 27.
Suicide bomber kills 25 in Kuwait.
Shelling in Aden civilians killed.

That's just today.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice one Pollydoodle although I had to think about it as my sons have playstationsbut not Wii. It didn't click immediately.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Shelling in Aden, they were fighting light ferrets in a bag before we left in 1967. 20 June 1967, 24 British soldiers killed in Aden, horrible place then and nothing has changed. Sad.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You would have thought with enlightenment, technology, communications and previous experience we might have learnt something.??

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Mad Mitch had the right idea


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> You would have thought with enlightenment, technology, communications and previous experience we might have learnt something.??
> 
> Ray.


Only means they can be more destructive Ray, and the comms make it easier to plan bigger, as for enlightenment, when did that ever work.


----------

